#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Singapore Forum >  >  Family friendly Singapore hotels

## BLD

Ok, well the wifes desperate for a trip to Lao in December and I checked thai airways for prices in December. The result was the cheeky bastards want $3000 each and there's 4 of us. Get fucked .  Anyway I thought no more of it until my wifes Lao friend said she had found a deal with Scoot. Perth Singapore Vientiane  $1400. Ok but it needed to be locked in and soon and she said would you also mind taking our 3 kids along with you as there not allowed to fly unaccompanied if under 18. Ok I said  so we booked the tickets December 21 returning January 21. I would of liked a bit of beach time in Thailand but I'm not paying $3000 per ticket with Thai in a minute I will jump on Scoot website and book me some more legroom for d perth sing leg  and sing perth. The wife said she doesn't need it. Perfect. Cheaper and peace and quiet . But. But. The question still remains what to do with me my wife and our 2 kids plus my mates 3 nippers  who are 11, 13, 16 obviously another room is needed but where?  We land about 4 in the arvo in Singapore and probably need to be back out at the airport by 8.00am I'm leaning towards little India so I can indulge in a curry  hotel should have a Pool to. It's a logistics nightmare.

----------


## BLD

So any recommendations for the specs I've outlined?  Family room for me and her indoors and kids  same for my mates nippers.

----------


## BLD

As an aside I wasn't to surprised at how gouging thai airlines were with there airfare. I know there doing it tough but do they really have to get all the lost income back NOW  won't be any beach or bangkok time for us now. Maybe a trip to udo thani to get on d piss with the usual suspects

----------


## misskit

I’m Scooting down to Singapore next week for a couple of days and will be staying at the Hotel Mono. Will tell you what it is like when I get there.

Singapore Boutique Hotel | Hotel Mono | Chic Hotel Singapore

----------


## BLD

That looks fantastic, great area to. Please keep me updated on that

----------


## Switch

Unless you are spending big money in Singapore, the space available in hotels will always be at a premium. Some of the budget hotels I booked for monthly shopping trips were no better than camp sites.

Doable as a single bloke only there for a few days.

----------


## nidhogg

Ibis bencoolen is OK.  But I would contact and see if they ca reserve you rooms with a connecting door, and an extra bed.

----------


## DrWilly

> Ibis bencoolen is OK.  But I would contact and see if they ca reserve you rooms with a connecting door, and an extra bed.



Yep. Arriving at 4:00pm and leaving at 8:00am, whcih means a 5:00 check in? Stay at the airport. Crowne Plaza. But get the extra beds and adjoining room.

----------


## misskit

I checked in to Hotel Mono yesterday evening. Here is a pic of the room and the outside street. As you can see the room is small. Wouldn’t want to have kids and luggage in here! It is clean and extremely comfortable, though. And, the location is fantastic. The Chinatown MRT station is just around the corner. SD 120 a night including taxes.

Later this morning I will ask if they have suitable accommodation for a family.

----------


## DrWilly

Wow, excellent price.


ETA - Who's that in the mirror!

----------


## misskit

BLD, bring a seat cushion along with you on your Scoot flight. The seats are about like sitting on a flip phone as far as size and firmness go. It was a miserable two hour flight for me.

----------


## misskit

^^ Some old woman with accessories that accent the decor.

----------


## misskit

BLD, they’ve a loft here with a king bed, a queen bed, and a fold out sofa. Plenty of room for your gang. Call soon to reserve as they are already booking that room for December.

----------


## katie23

@misskit - room looks nice & location seems excellent. Lots of good eats in SG Chinatown. However, I don't like the transparent glass for the bathroom. No blinds? If you're with your partner, he/she can see you do your business there. <grimace>

Ooh, I like how the random lady (ehem) has her pinky finger out while taking the pic!  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

The bathroom behind a window thing - what a pain.

Hoteliers! Stop it!

----------


## hallelujah

> Yep. Arriving at 4:00pm and leaving at 8:00am, whcih means a 5:00 check in? Stay at the airport. Crowne Plaza. But get the extra beds and adjoining room.


You check in 3 hours before your flight leaves?!??!?

Finally, I've met someone who could share a taxi to the airport with my mum and dad!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

I do the same.

Those feckers with the baggage and seat problems - they don’t.

----------


## hallelujah

> I do the same.
> 
> Those feckers with the baggage and seat problems - they don’t.


Are you familiar with online check in or is it stiil 1995 in Chiang Mai?

----------


## malmomike77

> You check in 3 hours before your flight leaves?!??!?


Yep, 2+ hours in the lounge getting mellow

----------


## hallelujah

> Yep, 2+ hours in the lounge getting mellow


The only time I ever get there early is to use the lounges, but the Priority Pass quality over the last couple of years has gone right down, so I don't bother with that anymore.

90 minutes before for an international flight and an hour before for a domestic. I've always got time to kill as well.

----------


## Looper

^^^^^^Rockinest bumbag MK

DD would be proud

 :dog rocks: 




> I don't like the transparent glass for the bathroom. No blinds? If you're with your partner, he/she can see you do your business there.


Germans can pay extra for the king suite and get a glass toilet too!

 :yerman:

----------


## DrWilly

:Lmao:  I

----------


## misskit

^^ That bumbag is the best one I have ever had. It is leather but holds its shape. Makes it easy to grab passport or phone or whatever without digging. And, it looks better than socks with sandals!

----------


## DrWilly

> And, it looks better than socks with sandals!


Is that where they keep their passports?

----------

